

Ask HN: A fake pg would say (what?) - eragnew


======
pg
<http://www.braintripping.com/new/paul-graham>

------
jancborchardt
»You should only do 3 things: talk to users, and slip, and slide.«
<https://makr.io/p/1415>

------
samstave
"everyone wants that"

